# شرح برنامجي Hap 4.20 و E 20ii بالصور



## خالد العسيلي (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اخوتي اهديكم هذا الشرح لهذا البرنامج hap 4.20 بالصور و هو من جمعي و اعدادي بالإعتماد على الشرح الموجود في منتديات الهندسة نت و حتى المكان الذي و صل اليه .وكذلك المواضيع المتناثرة على الشبكة .

كما أهديكم شرح لبرنامج e 20ii و كذلك بالصور ........ 


بارك الله فيكم 


اذا كان هناك أي تعليق ساعدونا ليكتمل بكم و معكم الشرح

أخوكم : خالد

شرح برنامج التكييف HAP 4.pdf
شرح برنامج E 20II.pdf​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 يوليو 2008)

*مجهود متميز*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركــاته 
مجهود مميز اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك 

:84::84::84::84:
بالفعل برنامج الهـاب من اهم وأكثر برامج حساب الاحمال الشهيره 

ويستخدم في اغلب مكاتب التصميم 

اخي الفاضل أشكرك علي مجهودك المميز 
:84:
كمــا سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع في القسم وذالك لتميز الموضوع 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد ونفع بك 


و أتمنى من الجميع و ممن يملك أي معلومة أن لا يبخل بها لكي نتوسع بالشرح قدر الإمكان و نساعد بعضنا .


أخوك : م . خالد العسيلي


----------



## abdullah almahdi (2 يوليو 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووور*

:34:جزاك الله اخي خالد العسيلي على الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## hasona8040 (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم
ممكن اطلب مشروع تم تنفيده بالبرنامج


----------



## midokito2005 (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وهذا ما نرجوه 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## أحمد سالمان (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 يوليو 2008)

بارك اللة فيك مجهود رائع

وبعد تثبيت الموضوع ننتظر انت تقوم بشرح البرنامج بطريقة اكثر تفصيلا 
ومرة اخرة بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## منار الشناوى (3 يوليو 2008)

بجد والله جزاك الله الف خير فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا لكل مهندس تكييف فى بدايه حياته فى العمل كمصصمم وبجد شكرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mkyassin (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خي


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين


----------



## طلال شعبان (4 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## خالد العسيلي (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفع بكم 

و مشكورين ع الزيارة


----------



## وليد البنا (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وشربت من انهار الجنه وتزوجت بالحور العين ورحم الله والديك وغفر لهم


----------



## الياس وسوف (5 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي اخي


----------



## baqoo (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد ونفع بك


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوشامة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير، ودعوة الى من لديه مشروع تم تنفيذه باستخدام احد هذين البرنامجين ان لايبخل علينا به وله الشكر منا والجزاء من الله


----------



## محمد عثمان كليكلي (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك علي تلك المساهمة الطيبة و الجميلة


----------



## خالد موسا (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد ونفع بك


----------



## SADEER (10 يوليو 2008)

*ممتاز و متمير بس*

شكرا جزيلا موضوع ممتاز بس شنو رايك تورينا عضلاتك واعطيك خارطة لبناية ونحسب احمالها عملي واعطيك كل التفاصيل عن البناية واكيد حيكون موضوع حيكسر الدنيا ونحسبها بنفس هذا البرنامج ايش رايك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله اخوتي على مروركم .... و تعليقاتكم .

أخي Sadeer



> شكرا جزيلا موضوع ممتاز بس شنو رايك تورينا عضلاتك واعطيك خارطة لبناية ونحسب احمالها عملي واعطيك كل التفاصيل عن البناية واكيد حيكون موضوع حيكسر الدنيا ونحسبها بنفس هذا البرنامج ايش رايك


 
اذا كان و لا بد فلترينا عضلاتك أنت ليكون موضوع يكسر الدنيا .

و بالتالي تزيد خبرتنا في هذا البرنامج و تكون قد قدمت لأخوتك المهندسين خدمة كبيرة في زيادة شرح و تبسيط البرنامج بشكل عملي .


أخوك : م . خالد العسيلي .


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم .... فعلا مجهود جبار وموضوع مميز .... الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح . وياحبذا أذا كان مع مثال لكل فقرة . وشكرا


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (12 يوليو 2008)

شكراً ليك خالد


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصانع (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين


----------



## amr fathy (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## بهجت الحجة (16 يوليو 2008)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنة بشكركم كتيير على محبتكم والله من وراء القصد:58:


----------



## بهجت الحجة (16 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير بس بدنا شرح اكبر واوسع من هيك ليسفيد القارىْ بشكركم


----------



## عمموور (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الكتيبات المفيدة,, انا المهندس عامر اللي شرحتللك مشكلتي في الميل و طلبت امثلة,, ارجول اذا توافرت عندك ان تبعثها لي على ال***** و شكرا لك


----------



## Tbakhi (16 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا:16:


----------



## ماهر عطية (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وقليل شو دعينالك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور 

و انشاء الله قريباً نستكمل الشروحات ...................


----------



## فتىالبراري (22 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر راجح (22 يوليو 2008)

http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​


----------



## مشوقى (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس مضر (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا العمل الذي انتظرناه طويلا


----------



## amah652002 (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم والله الموفق ,,,


----------



## بوقزديرة (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (26 يوليو 2008)

الف رحمة لوالديك الاطيبين على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا .... شكرا يا اخي العزيز والله فدتنة


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

ممكن سؤال عن تصميم دائرة المياه المثلجة


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آغاميلاد (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (29 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز عند تشغيل برنامج ال hap يطلب ملف اسمه e20-ii\temp ارجو الافاده في كيفية الحصول عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## زياد الزوز (31 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الذئب الاسود (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اذا في حد يقدر يساعدني في كهرباء التبريد وانا بصراحه اريد ان اتقوى فيها.
وجزاكم الله خير .


----------



## جبار الغالبي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمجهودكم المميز


----------



## حازم نجم (1 أغسطس 2008)

كيف نستطيع الحصول على هذا البرنامج لو سمحت اخ خالد لو تدلنا على رابط له ال هاب


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوبد الورد (3 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعه انا عاوز احمل البرنامجين دول 

من اين احملهما 

ممكن احد يعطيني فكره

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ خالد وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود مشكور عليه فعلا 
ولكن لا املك هاذين البرنامجين ارجو ان تزودنا بها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامرغازى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*نريد برنامج*

السلام عليكم
اريد منك برنامج


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## objector (5 أغسطس 2008)

ِكرا لك اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## البطريق للتبريد (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخ خالد العسيلي الله يرحم والديك دنيا وآخرة


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## باقر الشمري (16 أغسطس 2008)

الملفات مو شغالة وياريت البرنامج وياهن


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكر اخى العزيز


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كده اوكيه (22 أغسطس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كده اوكيه (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله اخي خالد العسيلي على الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## ياسين الناظر (22 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الموقع لافادتنا الجميلة


----------



## عوبد الورد (22 أغسطس 2008)

تابعت الشرح اول ياول ولكن شرح البرنامج غير مكتمل 
الرجاء توجيهنا وشرح باقي البرنامج


----------



## شلبي محمد سعيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

عافاك , وشفاك,ومن السؤال كفاك.


----------



## صفوان عدنان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم
آملين منك المزيد

أخوك
م. صفوان اليساري


----------



## حسن الأديب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك انا عاوز البرنامج لأني فرمت جهازي


----------



## حبلف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكر الأخ على مساعدة الأعضاء و منهم أنا و أبارك لهم بشهر الخير و البركة


----------



## light man (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز خالد مشكور على هذا الجهد و كما وعدتك انشا الله سينتهي القسم الثاني قريبا و كل عام و انت بخير و رمضان كريم 
نوار


----------



## هدير احمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

:77::77:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو رزين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك حبيبي بس لو ترفعه على موقع آخ لأن الملف المرفق لا يعمل عندي!


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر جدا


----------



## احمدخليلعبدالحميد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 000403 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابو توبه (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا عم خالد على الجهد الحلو


----------



## مرشدى محمد مرشدى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا
ورمضان كريم


----------



## وسيم اللامي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> اخوتي اهديكم هذا الشرح لهذا البرنامج hap 4.20 بالصور و هو من جمعي و اعدادي بالإعتماد على الشرح الموجود في منتديات الهندسة نت و حتى المكان الذي و صل اليه .وكذلك المواضيع المتناثرة على الشبكة .
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخوي خالد
واطلب منك ارسالي رابط تحميل البرنامج او البرنامج اذا كان اقل من 10 ميكابايت على *****ي واكون شاكر تعاونك ashwak782004***********


----------



## المهندس شاطر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال جزائري مهندس (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بها الجميع. ودائما إلى الأمام


----------



## osama140 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على الشرح


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مروان السالم (29 سبتمبر 2008)

_مشكووووور أخ خالد العسيلي على الشرح القيم لهذه البرامج_


----------



## nofal (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الله العافيه بس لو اتعبك معاي اشوي لو ما عليك امر لو تحط البرنامجين اكون احسن


----------



## يسري عبد الناصف (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الي كل الاعضاء والمشرفين بالموقع كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك اخوكم عمرو الشهير بكارلوس


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ductlator (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد فولتو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الثواب


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## علاء الحوارات (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو الافادة عن موضوع الوحدات المنفصلة
أخوكم:
المهندس الصغير


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## هشام حربى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شربة ماء (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المرور 

التكملة على الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106568.html


----------



## سوزان الشفيع (26 أكتوبر 2008)

:20:أنا مهندسة ميكانيكية وعملت لفترة في مجال التكييف والتبريد ولقد سعدت جدا بهذا البرنامج ولكني لم استطيع ان اجد اسطوانة البرنامج ولكن شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## SherifKhallaf (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## أيمن أبو الحمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
لكن الملفات لا تعمل
ارجو اعادة تحميلها إن أمكن


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الملفات تعمل بشكل جيد 
ولكن بإمكانك التحميل من مكتبتي 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7892627/3a2fb709/sharing.htm​


----------



## سامؤي خالد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله خير


----------



## omar_elsory (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كان عندى استفسار بالنسبة لقورصات التصميم فى مجال التكييف المركزى زى التصميم باستخدام برنامج الهاب زى ماحضرتكم عارفين طبعا وغيرها من البرامج المستخدمة 
هل فى اماكن او دورات تتدى القورصات دى او مكاتب استشارية بتدى حاجات زى دى 
فلو حضرتكم تعرفوت اتمنى انك تقولى اخد القورصات دى فين بالظبط ومستنى ردود حضرتكم
وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله 
م/عمر القاهرة


----------



## هشام العمدة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## سيريا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن ان تضع راابط للتحميل أخي الكريم وشكلراً


----------



## أبو أسحاق (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lotfybelal (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يلباشا


----------



## اشرف الحارس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## اعنيد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوالياس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً على الشرح الرائع


----------



## ولدعلي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Aburrum (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*تحميل برنامج HAP ans E20II*

مرحبا اخي العزيز المهندس خالد العسيلي
جزاك الله خير ا على البرنامج واريد مساعدتك في تنزيل البرنامج من اجل استخدامة 
علما بانني قد فهمت البرنامج الذي قدمته ، ولكن الان اريد تحميل البرنامج لدي للاستخدام 
هل هناك موقع معين لتحميل هذا البرنامج 
مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس عماد ازهري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*وفقك الله*

انت مهندس متميز بارك الله بك يا مهندس خالد عسيلي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## رضا العرابى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جبار الغالبي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المتابعة

سأقوم برفع البرنامجين على مكتبتي لاحقاً بإذن الله


----------



## sica_1 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت تكمله البرنامج


----------



## المهندس مضر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hazemsakr (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## gasser habib (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*:34:جزاك الله اخي خالد العسيلي على الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*


----------



## مهندس سورجي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و في عملك يا رب إنشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك الله يعلم كم دورت على هذا عسا الله يوفقنا في رد هذا الجميل الي الك علينا يا رب


----------



## مهندس سورجي (28 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج , أخي العزيز هذا البرنامج ما اشتغل


----------



## مهندس سورجي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ خالد العسيلي جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاءالله 
أخي الكريم شرح برنامج E20ii ما أشتغل فأرجو مساعتدك لتحميلها بشكل اخر أذ أمكن


----------



## هشام حربى (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك عليكم


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (1 يناير 2009)

معلم ..معلم


----------



## صلاح البنا (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

*شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## FM_ENG (9 يناير 2009)

thanks alot brother , excellent work


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (14 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم
ممكن اطلب مشروع تم تنفيده بالبرنامج*
اخوك مهندس كركوكي​


----------



## ayman gad (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا يا هندسة البرنامج hap من البرامج الهامة لمهندسين التكييف:75:


----------



## شـــادي (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فك


----------



## osama fikry (2 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## شـــادي (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الجهود الطيبه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي المهندسين الأكارم 

قمت يتحميل البرنامجين على مكتبتي على موقع الـ 4shared :

رابط الصفحة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118087


أخوكم :

م . خالد العسيلي


----------



## بهاء فخرى (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة ياباشمهندس خالد ونريد المزيد من التعليمى او الجزء الثانى من التليمى:1:


----------



## Elmadardi mohamed (2 فبراير 2009)

*السودان*

افادك الله وذادك علما


----------



## معتزماضي (3 فبراير 2009)

الاخ خالد العسيلي
اسئل الله العظيم ان ينفعكم بما قدمتم في الدنيا والاخرة ولكم الشكر


----------



## احمد عمر ال جى (3 فبراير 2009)

شرح جميل بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## eslam_sakr (5 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
الأخ/الفاضل...خالد العسيلى أشكرك على مجهودك الوافر​ 
ولو سمحت لى طلب...ممكن لو عند حضرتك شرح hap4.31​ 
وكذلك لو تكرمت اذا أمكن شرح plumbing​ 
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير والثواب​ 
إســـــــ صقر ـــــــــلام​


----------



## sulhiakhoshnaw (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على عرض هذا الشرح الوافي لموضوع التبريد وجزاكم الله خير جزاء يا اخي الكريم


----------



## نزار محمد موسى (6 فبراير 2009)

الاسلاعليكم


----------



## صلاح البنا (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على ما قدمت


----------



## ali shariff (10 فبراير 2009)

*الباسوورد*

سيدي العزيزي لدي البرنامج ولكن لا املك مفتاح التشغيل ((الباسوورد)) هل ممكن المساعدة مع الممنونية


----------



## mody2006oo7 (10 فبراير 2009)

جزااك الله الف خير وأشكرك على مجهوداتك 
مفيش أكتر من انى اقولك يارب دايما فى المزيد


----------



## البشري66 (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على ماقدمته ياخي العزيز


----------



## sosodeep (11 فبراير 2009)

شرح رائع ومبسط
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali shariff (11 فبراير 2009)

*سيدي العزيزي لدي البرنامج ولكن لا املك مفتاح التشغيل ((الباسوورد)) هل ممكن المساعدة مع الممنونية*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخي ali shariff :

أي برنامج تقصد ؟ أرجوا التوضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## spoxa (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك المزيد


----------



## eng.yahya (14 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hajaar (18 فبراير 2009)

*remerciment*

merci beaucouq :84:
si vous me donner un exemple de bilan thermique d' une chambre


----------



## م.مطيع علي (22 فبراير 2009)

*ممتاز*

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
ونفعنا الله بما يعلمنا 
وعلمنا الله ما ينفعنا 
وزادنا الله علما
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (22 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
ونفعنا الله بما يعلمنا 
وعلمنا الله ما ينفعنا 
وزادنا الله علما
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب*​


----------



## kamil522 (23 فبراير 2009)

زادكم الله علما شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 مارس 2009)

*حمل برنامجي hap4.20 و e 20 ii* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118087


----------



## ghost012 (9 مارس 2009)

متشكر جدا و هي دي الهندسة و لا بلاش


----------



## شواهنه (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
دائما متميز


----------



## حسن حوسات (15 مارس 2009)

رحم الله والديك وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين


----------



## rockboy07 (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا أخي على الشروحات . ولكن ممكن البرنامجان للتحميل 
وشكرا


----------



## قاسم لطيف (20 مارس 2009)

_شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين_​ 
المهندس قاسم لطيف:84:


----------



## قاسم لطيف (20 مارس 2009)

_شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين_​ 
المهندس قاسم لطيف:34::34:


----------



## احمد بوعبيد المنفي (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين*​


----------



## eng_salemm (27 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي المهندس خالد على مجهودك الكبير............
ولو امكن تكملة الشرح للبرنامج(الجزء الثالث والرابع.......... الخ).
وبارك الله فيك.
اخوك المهدس\ سالم ابراهيم
فلسطين المحتلة, غزة


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (31 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السيد المهندس ارجو من سيادتكم شرح الدوائر الكهربائية مع الدعم بالصور ووفقكم الله وراعاكم


----------



## littledude (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة
لا أحد لديه نفس المشكلة واني اسعى الى ان التقارير التي تديرها والمشمولين بالمساعدة الإنسانية في البرنامج يحصل على تمسك ويجمد. أي مساعدة؟
شكرا​


----------



## hkeem77 (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mitkiess (11 أبريل 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*13* (*permalink*)]عبدالله رمضان 
عضو
















*شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك إلى يوم القيامه طالما أنتفع به المسلمين*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ خالد وبمجهودك . شكرا


----------



## محمد كيمو (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عبد الرحمن طه (25 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد دوالي (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## السيد احمد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (14 يونيو 2010)

ممكن حصول على برناج hap 4.3


----------



## as3ate (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## as3ate (20 يونيو 2010)

الصفحة على الفور شير مش شغالة
ارجو وضع الرابط ثانية
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## joussef (29 يونيو 2010)

*شرح لبرنامج hap بالصور*

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## poro1 (14 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد_86 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى خالد كم كنت فى حاجة لهذا الشرح


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

*شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل *
*ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل *
*وفقك الله مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششكوررررررررر*​


----------



## تامر النجار (16 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## مطاوع حسن (24 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز / خالد 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا العطاء المثمر وان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## ABKRENO (18 مايو 2011)

زادك الله من فضلة وواسع علمة وانعم عليك برضاة وقواك على محنك 
فمهما قلت فلن اوفيك حقك
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وجزاك عن كل من انتفع بعلمك


----------



## mymorning08 (18 مايو 2011)

جازاك الله عنى خيرا وبارك الله لك فى كل اعمالك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ياسر العزي (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## سامح طراد (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذا العمل و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_teto75 (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم الفاضل على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (23 يونيو 2011)

فعلا ممتاز


----------



## حمزةعمار (24 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## moh_azs (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الخير كله وجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه


----------



## mohamed abrahim (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## belal hassan (6 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وربنا يزيدك من فضله*


----------



## amer4000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله اخي خالد العسيلي على الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## waeelfegan (21 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]أخي الكريم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجو الاجابة على المشكلة التالية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بعد إدخال بيانات 84 [/FONT]space , system [FONT=&quot]في برنامج الهاب وعند محاولة الحصول عل بيانات التصميم و توقف البرنامج عن العمل وظهرت الرسال التاليىة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ارجو توضيح ما المشكلة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وايضا كيفية نقل ال [/FONT]system & spaces [FONT=&quot]الى مشروع اخر جديد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وجزاك الله خيرا [/FONT]


----------



## waeelfegan (21 أكتوبر 2011)

error details 
number : 364

describtion bjective was unloaded
error source :details 
liberary hap 45 pro
modules : Creport options 
mETHOD:SHOW () ​


----------



## Mohammed Al Obaidi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed3bdelsalam (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## محمد_86 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## صلاح13 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## zoheary (6 ديسمبر 2011)

​*جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا*


----------



## zoheary (6 ديسمبر 2011)

​*جزاك الله خيرا 
اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا*


----------



## سامر الشام (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخي الكريم م خالد العسيلي ارجو اضافة الجزء الثاني لتعليم الهاب 4.20 ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## سامر الشام (19 ديسمبر 2011)

فتح الله عليك ابواب علمه 
وشكرا


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yassenaiy (14 يناير 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (15 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله بك استاذ خالد أحسنت على هذا الجهود لعموم الفائدة*


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اتمنى تحميل برنامج الهاب 
hap 4
*


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

اتمنى لو توضعو البرنامج لكي احملو وجزاكوم الله خيرا hap 4


----------



## ghost man (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير:85:


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*



جسر الأمل قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي



:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## masp (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ben_sala7 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الهلالي (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نفع الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrsaker (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التمام (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وحزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد_86 (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## علي قروان (29 أبريل 2012)

*جزاااااااااك الله خير اخي خالد على هذا الشرح وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك

*


----------



## boughandora (28 مايو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا 
لي طلب لو امكن ، اتمنى منك تطبيق الشرح على مثال بسيط لدور من مبنى مقسم الى مجموعة مناطق ( zones) ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود حسن فراج (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman elgarhi (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.moohamed (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ممكن بعد إذنك مثال محلول


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عمر جودة (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sam_89 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم​


----------



## elgamlaa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rana khalifa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا :56:


----------



## fuadmidya (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fawzann (29 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]مشكوووووووووووور[/h]


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## tarek gamarec (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------



## japony (17 يونيو 2013)

شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mostafa_laban (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووور جدا على الشرح ....وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafa_laban (13 ديسمبر 2014)

بس فى ملحوظة ... كل الشرح فقط عن input data >>> مفيش توضيح عن النتائج او ازاى بوجد الاحمال


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير ...مجهود فعلا رائع


----------

